# No Veg/Giant Cola discussion



## C.Indica (Aug 1, 2011)

I want to see/read/talk about plants that grow into one fat bud with no branching.
A lot of you accomplish this by flowering clones as soon as they root.
I personally really like the shape of one fat cola as the whole plant.

If anybody has pictures/links to this, please put them up.
I want to hear;
-Age of Mother
-Rooting Time
-Veg Time
-Flowering Time
-Size of Rootspace
-Lights, wattage, distances.

Thanks a ton for contributing, I really want to perfect this style of growing.
None of these are mine.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Sub'd for this i have been wanting to grow like this for a while and have not had much info on it so far..i would love to get say a 1/2 off each plant and have say 10 or 12 going..


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 1, 2011)

My longterm goal is 1oz per plant.
But my immediate goal is to start off at least 1/2oz per plant.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 1, 2011)

The same here i just harvested a ounce average off the ones i chopped actually a lil over due to a couple of nice plants..but to do that from single colas will be pushing it i think it would have to be a great yielding plant as well as a really well done grow i think but definately possible i believe..I could only dream about pulling 10 zips off ten single cola girls..


----------



## Joedank (Aug 1, 2011)

Makes me wanna do it just say screw numbers and stack em up like the top pic of hydroton grow . Makes trimming a breeze I may have to do a test grow for this thread 600 vs 1000 in single cola plants or bush vs singles on same lights might be fun


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 1, 2011)

I vote bush vs singles.

Thanks a TON for offering to do our test grow.
I really want to get into this.


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 1, 2011)

check the 12/12 from seed thread a lot of guys get huge single buds doing that.


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 1, 2011)

From seed is a lot harder to achieve the same results.
I am aware of that thread, but when growing from seeds they almost always branch out a little.
If you grow from clones with no veg time, they literally become just a bud.


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 1, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> From seed is a lot harder to achieve the same results.
> I am aware of that thread, but when growing from seeds they almost always branch out a little.
> If you grow from clones with no veg time, they literally become just a bud.


i had done 12/12 from clone before and had branching as well i didnt have those big single colas


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 1, 2011)

Yea.. But there's also people who do 2 weeks veg, and still get the giant cola.
Just depends on Age of mother, size of clone, veg time, environment.


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 1, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Yea.. But there's also people who do 2 weeks veg, and still get the giant cola.
> Just depends on Age of mother, size of clone, veg time, environment.


i think it has a lot to do with the strain and pheno. because i doubt my OG's would ever turn out with a giant cola like that.


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 2, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> i think it has a lot to do with the strain and pheno. because i doubt my OG's would ever turn out with a giant cola like that.


I'm positive this has to do with it, but at the same time you could definately get very close results with proper technique.
If you flowered a 3" clone, and cut off all the secondary budsites, it would probably do it.


bigbud888 said:


> Hmm interesting.


I think so.


----------



## Pat Man (Aug 2, 2011)

you guys are pretty big dreamers expecting a zip per flowering clone, but hey dreams are fun and with the right amount of light possible. I just got into this style of growing and cloning. I'm using 2 150W HPS on my mothers and vegging clones and 1 400W HPS on the flowering clones. My friend has been using the same set-up for over a year now and his colas always look beautiful which is why i have adapted the style. 4-8 clones under a 400W HPS can pull around 1/8 per plant depending how much you veg and genetics. if you were using a 1000W and had super good nutes and great humidity and C02 levels i could see maybe getting an onion off one little girl


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 2, 2011)

I expect a half easily.
Dreams are fun.
If your friend has been using a 400w for over a year, and the most he can get is 1/8oz per plant, at a total of 1/2oz-1oz per 8week+ cycle,
then he's doing something wrong. Just sayin'.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 2, 2011)

i agree.. he should be on average getting at least a half per if he is running a single cola grow with any type of vegging....


----------



## apollo4 (Aug 2, 2011)

ive ran singles from seed with over halfon ak 48,flowered at seedling.it does depend on the strain tho.my vote is 4 singles.whole haverst a QUALITYinstead of four heads 2;3 zpspopies


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 2, 2011)

i would love this but for my needs i need a 1/4lb per plant to meet my quotas using ebb and flow buckets. best way for me to reach that is by topping i dont think i could do it with one single cola i have roughly 96 buckets even spread under 20 1k watt lights


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 2, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> i agree.. he should be on average getting at least a half per if he is running a single cola grow with any type of vegging....


Maybe once I get my CMH setup. I don't expect that yet.
I bet I could pull 10g+ with CFLs though if I tried hard enough.



apollo4 said:


> ive ran singles from seed with over halfon ak 48,flowered at seedling.it does depend on the strain tho.my vote is 4 singles.whole haverst a QUALITYinstead of four heads 2;3 zpspopies


12/12 from seed usually ends up in bushy branchy skinny things.
What did they look like, and what were you trying to type?


jdmcwestevo said:


> i would love this but for my needs i need a 1/4lb per plant to meet my quotas using ebb and flow buckets. best way for me to reach that is by topping i dont think i could do it with one single cola i have roughly 96 buckets even spread under 20 1k watt lights


That's rediculous, and what's wrong with doing twice as many plants at half the size?


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 3, 2011)

because limit is 99 plants as per the lawyer for that particular grow. it is normally advised in cali for a medical grow to stay at 99 or less plants. keeps it state issue over that is federal. granted with a collective and being a caregiver i can grow 6 plants for every patient i have and i have something like 4500 patients on file so do the math lol. when you grow with ebb and flo buckets though that is about the normal yield per plant with a 1 month veg time under 1000s you get nice size buds great bag appeal. its a proven system and i get very consistent results and very low maintenance.


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 3, 2011)

But the feds can still fuck with you whenever they want.
Nice sound to it, does it have it's own thread?


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 3, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> But the feds can still fuck with you whenever they want.
> Nice sound to it, does it have it's own thread?


the grow not that one i started it before i became a member on here i will do one for the next runs. i have 2 vertical grow test going on in my test room and i have 2 more 20 light rooms im starting up this week hopefully and that one 20 light i have going is a nightmare. one of the helpers my partner's friend of family or something fucked with electrical friend all my timers and turned off all the a/c so the plants went through like 3 days of 120 degree plus heat with no feedings lol needless to say killed off half the crop tried my best to save everything lol that room has been a nightmare since building it


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 3, 2011)

Your friend fucked you good.
120+ = Dehydration, No growth, Closed Stomata, Leaf tissue burns, death.
And humid as fuck I'd imagine. Probably molded all your buds.
I would have told the guy he's in charge of replacing every plant that died.
With Grade A clones.


----------



## soljacash (Aug 3, 2011)

yea ive been tryin to do this to glad sumbody did


----------



## shizz (Aug 3, 2011)

i dont have any pictures but i like start flowering then start reveg on the flowering mother for a week then take a clone. then it takes about two weeks tell you start getting a few branchs then start flowering. you get what almost looks like a ball of bud.


----------



## Jack Harer (Aug 3, 2011)

This is gonna require a 4x8 flood tray, and you'll need 3 1K HPS lights, but you'll get what you're looking for.

Starting out with clones, veg them under 400w lights for 60 days. During that time, take off all side _branches _(NOT the fans) This will leave only the main Cola as a bud site. The clones taken now become the next round. I plant my clones in 2 gal grow bags, but any 8" pot will do. You can fit 72 of them on a 4x8 tray. I settled on the 8" pots because I didn't want to water every day or more!!! If you don't mind that, you can fit 128 of them in 6" pots.
Anyway, at the 60 day mark, put them on the 4x8 table under the 3 1K lights and flower them out. If you have a good yielding strain, you oughtta get _at least_ a zip, zip point 5 per. Your Colas will be as large or larger than a loaf of french bread

I wouldn't start out the clones on 12/12 without a good veg time and expect to get these results. I veg my clones for the same time as the girls in flower take. that way, it's a revolving process.


----------



## Clown Baby (Aug 4, 2011)

why isnt anyone posting pics?

I use a 600w hps.
vertical lighting. got the trays at vertigrowsystems.com
strain is odyssey.

Bought the odyssey mother plant at a CA dispensary. Some asian place that has a doctor and like massage therapy tables in the same building. They dont take care of their plants worth shit, they had this 4 foot mother along with like 7 other plants just being lit by ambient room light and 2x 24 watt CFLs. So it was super lanky.
ripper 40 clones off of it, let them root, vegged for a week, and flowered.

here are pics in week9.

make sure to trim any branching out on the lower 1/3 of the plant up until week 2 or 3 of floweing.


----------



## Clown Baby (Aug 4, 2011)

Jack Harer said:


> This is gonna require a 4x8 flood tray, and you'll need 3 1K HPS lights, but you'll get what you're looking for.
> 
> Starting out with clones, veg them under 400w lights for 60 days. During that time, take off all side _branches _(NOT the fans) This will leave only the main Cola as a bud site. The clones taken now become the next round. I plant my clones in 2 gal grow bags, but any 8" pot will do. You can fit 72 of them on a 4x8 tray. I settled on the 8" pots because I didn't want to water every day or more!!! If you don't mind that, you can fit 128 of them in 6" pots.
> Anyway, at the 60 day mark, put them on the 4x8 table under the 3 1K lights and flower them out. If you have a good yielding strain, you oughtta get _at least_ a zip, zip point 5 per. Your Colas will be as large or larger than a loaf of french bread
> ...


no offense, but if you're vegging for 60 days and only getting 1 or 1.5 oz a plant you're doing something wrong.
With a decent yielding strain, you should be able to accomplish 1oz/plant with 1 -2 weeks veg time


----------



## del66666 (Aug 4, 2011)

i find 12-12 from seed produces mainly a thick cola with little branching.......


----------



## sk'mo (Aug 4, 2011)

-Age of Mother - 6 months or so. I like to rotate in a new one every once in awhile.
-Rooting Time - 2 weeks
-Veg Time - 1 week
-Flowering Time - 12 weeks
-Size of Rootspace - 2 gal grow bags
-Lights, wattage, distances. - EYE Hortilux, 600w, 18"

I veg my plants for one week to encourage a stronger root structure, which I've found to be the strongest indicator of a given plants yield. I am planning on doubling the number of clones I take to increase overall yield by selecting only those with the strongest roots.

During the second and third week of flower, I remove any branches and growth on the bottom 2 or 3 inches of the plant. Removing the bottom growth is more of a practical matter though. It keeps me from soaking the bottom buds when I flush.

I average about 21g per plant, dried and cured. I figure the strongest plants likely yield around an ounce.

Some clones were gifted to me, I'm not sure of the strain, but it is quite apparent that they don't take well to SOG. They are very branchy and pruning them would likely kill the yield. So definitely not all strains are good for this type of growing.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 4, 2011)

oh yeah forgot to say i pull 2-4 dry per plant........


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 4, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> check the 12/12 from seed thread a lot of guys get huge single buds doing that.


*was about to say the same, my avg from 12/12 straight seed is 1oz-2.. dependant on genetics.. But its all about the Muffs, sorry single colas ;P


----------



## dynamitejack (Aug 5, 2011)

Here are mine. I grew these from seed. Kept them in veg for 3 or 4 weeks and trim about a 5 days before flower I only left the top 3-4 nodes on the plants. Pulled about 2 oz per plant using House and Garden. This was my first run with this stuff, I'm pretty confident I can get 3oz-4oz per plant after I get everything dialed in (more light, better nutrient feeding, co2)


----------



## Jack Harer (Aug 6, 2011)

Clown Baby said:


> no offense, but if you're vegging for 60 days and only getting 1 or 1.5 oz a plant you're doing something wrong.
> With a decent yielding strain, you should be able to accomplish 1oz/plant with 1 -2 weeks veg time


 
None taken. I'm still learning too. I veg for 60 days merely for convenience. I take clones off the girls (all the side branches) before they go into the flower room, and I have nothing else to do with them until it's thier turn. My room was a revolving cycle from clones to flower, the nextcrop coming from the girls in veg.
I gotta admit I'm impressed all to hell with the pics of 12/12 from seed. I just had a revolving harvest going on.


----------



## Charlie Who? (Aug 6, 2011)

Ive done a number of single cola grows and double cola grows *by TOPping once when the plant is about 4 inches tall) There are a number of straions that tend to form only one or two colas and White Widow is one. Many other sativas, too. Any plant that is naturally tall and skinny. Just dont TOP the plant and remove any side shoots that do pop up.

If you google, "single cola marijuana plant", you will find lots of pics. 
The advantage is, you can fit more plants in the grow space because no plant takes up much horizontal room. The only disadvantage I can see is, you would want that plant to be pretty tall to get those baseball bat buds, so you need plenty of verticle space.

Ive been wanting to do an experiment with some clones from the same mother and trim one single cola, LST another and weigh the total buds at harvest to see whether the total bud weight would be the same or not. If it turned out that the total weight is the same, I'd single cola forever, LOL. Imagine how much easier and quicker the trim would be!

CW


----------



## Charlie Who? (Aug 6, 2011)

Jack Harer said:


> None taken. I'm still learning too. I veg for 60 days merely for convenience. I take clones off the girls (all the side branches) before they go into the flower room, and I have nothing else to do with them until it's thier turn. My room was a revolving cycle from clones to flower, the nextcrop coming from the girls in veg.
> I gotta admit I'm impressed all to hell with the pics of 12/12 from seed. I just had a revolving harvest going on.


 
Im totally with ya, there. Ive been doing it the same way--veg clones while one group is flowering. Works fine, but now Im curious to try the 12/12 from seed thing just for the helluvit.

CW


----------



## Charlie Who? (Aug 6, 2011)

dynamitejack said:


> Here are mine. I grew these from seed. Kept them in veg for 3 or 4 weeks and trim about a 5 days before flower I only left the top 3-4 nodes on the plants. Pulled about 2 oz per plant using House and Garden. This was my first run with this stuff, I'm pretty confident I can get 3oz-4oz per plant after I get everything dialed in (more light, better nutrient feeding, co2)


Beautiful! and a nice easy trim, too.

CW


----------



## medicolas (Aug 6, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Yea.. But there's also people who do 2 weeks veg, and still get the giant cola.
> Just depends on Age of mother, size of clone, veg time, environment.


I agree.. So many variables! It's just fun to play! It's such a fun plant!!

Overgrow The Government! OTG!


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey folks, remember that when you cut off branches, it's best to do it when they first form.
This keeps all stress to a minimum as the plant isn't depending on the branch at all for food yet.

Cutting off such fat branches with so many leaves just before flower is what's killing your yield.


----------



## Malus420 (Aug 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> oh yeah forgot to say i pull 2-4 dry per plant........


That's sick man, you have inspired me to try this myself next grow!


----------



## del66666 (Aug 10, 2011)

Malus420 said:


> That's sick man, you have inspired me to try this myself next grow!


nice one mate, put some pics up on my thread when you do....


----------



## Malus420 (Aug 10, 2011)

del66666 said:


> nice one mate, put some pics up on my thread when you do....


will sure do mate!


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 10, 2011)

What's spain like, are you able to easily grow outdoors in urban areas?


----------



## Malus420 (Aug 10, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> What's spain like, are you able to easily grow outdoors in urban areas?


I wouldn't say so, at least not where I live. Mostly apartments you see and usually only ground floor has a garden and top floor a big terrace. It all depends where you live I suppose and how your house/apartment is. That said if you have the means and space then you're good. The climate is great and it's legal too


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 10, 2011)

Well I dream of 20' Sativa Trees, so someday I will spend some time in Spain.
And coming from the USA, it would be a nice break to be surrounded by Spaniards instead of Mexicans.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 10, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Well I dream of 20' Sativa Trees, so someday I will spend some time in Spain.
> And coming from the USA, it would be a nice break to be surrounded by Spaniards instead of Mexicans.


dont the mexicans have spanish blood?


----------



## Malus420 (Aug 10, 2011)

del66666 said:


> dont the mexicans have spanish blood?


maybe but that's like saying all Americans are Brits... The origins may be common but the culture has come a long way since then... That's what differentiates people, not blood!


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 10, 2011)

Beat me to it.
Mexicans to Spaniards is Americans to Brits.
Totally different.
+Americans think the brits are pussies.
And I'd imagine mexicans do too.


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 12, 2011)

Ahhhhhhh but I'm soil bro!
Hydro to me is more stress, more precise care, more wattage, more space, more time, more money..
Dirt is just dirt. It grows itself, it's natural, there's living stuff inside.

I'm actually checking out SoG ideas and mixing the two.
I'm in the middle of brainstorming to add onto this idea.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 12, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Beat me to it.
> Mexicans to Spaniards is Americans to Brits.
> Totally different.
> +Americans think the brits are pussies.
> And I'd imagine mexicans do too.


meow................


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 12, 2011)

Hahaha I didn't say I did. But your average American rags on the English whenever the subject arises.
It's really funny when you just overhear it walking around.


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 28, 2011)

Anybody want to contribute?


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 28, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Hahaha I didn't say I did. But your average American rags on the English whenever the subject arises.
> It's really funny when you just overhear it walking around.


* i <3 brits.. Keeley Hazell please marry me 

View attachment 1758795

..and sorry.. im have nothing atm to contribute, 
--cheers


----------



## tokezalot420 (Aug 28, 2011)

nice lol 
drool lol


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 28, 2011)

10.1 oz of dried bud i.e. topping to 4 main colas. If you're not pulling at least 3 oz per plant, you're either growing pure sativa indoors or doing something wrong in the case of typical indica mutts shown in this thread.

UB


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 28, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> None of these are mine.


Sorry, but I'm not impressed.

Foliage is the key to production.


----------



## Father Earth (Aug 28, 2011)

Great Thread.


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 28, 2011)

Ben I like what you've contributed to this community, but your overlooking the fact that not everybody has hundreds of watts of HID to grow with.
Right now I'm working with 160w of CFL.

If I can perfect this technique, I can make the most out of a 40w CFL's Light Intensity, and have very little wasted space on a plant, as well as faster cycles and a smaller space.

If I ever have a 400w light, I will of course grow my plants to be about 1.5'-2.5' each, but until that day, no go.

Oh, and to combat your regular 4 cola grow, check out my edited 5 cola grow in my signature.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 29, 2011)

thers a bad smell crept in the room................ah its a silly old fart.........................no names mentioned.......you know who you are..........


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 29, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Ben I like what you've contributed to this community, but your overlooking the fact that not everybody has hundreds of watts of HID to grow with.
> Right now I'm working with 160w of CFL.


You pair the amount of plants with what you have per their requirements for best growth. It's all related (yield) to how much healthy foliage you retained in the end. The title of this thread is an oxymoron - *No Veg/Giant Colas*. Of course we all know that big yields start with AN nutes!

Also, hate to pop a forum bubble, but watts means absolutely nothing in the REAL world. How much F.C.'s are the plants receiving? 




> If I can perfect this technique, I can make the most out of a 40w CFL's Light Intensity, and have very little wasted space on a plant, as well as faster cycles and a smaller space.
> 
> If I ever have a 400w light, I will of course grow my plants to be about 1.5'-2.5' each, but until that day, no go.
> 
> Oh, and to combat your regular 4 cola grow, check out my edited 5 cola grow in my signature.


I bet you spent as much on your CFL's as what you would have paid for a 400W HPS. I've never used CFL's nor would I care to. A lamp turned back into its self (a coil) just doesn't make sense to me. But it's popular, and that which is perceived to be good by the people is considered realty here.



del66666 said:


> thers a bad smell crept in the room................ah its a silly old fart.........................no names mentioned.......you know who you are..........


Your avatar fits you well. When you get bored with that one, ya best choose a jackass.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 29, 2011)

aunty ben dover...................you could probably do with some of what that monkey had................you sound like your brain is on the way out....


----------



## Jack Harer (Aug 29, 2011)

Ben, I agreed with you all the way up to the point where you stooped to their level. Whats up with all this anyway? We're all here as growers, a common bond. We're old, young, male, female, (some more than others maybe) And all here to learn from each other (Hopefully). We are NOT each others enemy. The enemy is trying to put us in jail.
I could be a real dick and point out in most everyones posts how smart some of you people are yet you can't spell or put together a coherent sentence to save your lives. But to what point? I aint gonna bitch at someone for trying to learn how to grow. Ben, I know you were provoked, but I've read a lot of your threads and posts. I think you're above all that.


STOP HIJACKING THREADS ALL YOU PEOPLE!!! This dude is here to learn something. Hopefully he won't learn that we're all dicks here.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 29, 2011)

Jack Harer said:


> Ben, I agreed with you all the way up to the point where you stooped to their level. Whats up with all this anyway? We're all here as growers, a common bond. We're old, young, male, female, (some more than others maybe) And all here to learn from each other (Hopefully). We are NOT each others enemy. The enemy is trying to put us in jail.
> I could be a real dick and point out in most everyones posts how smart some of you people are yet you can't spell or put together a coherent sentence to save your lives. But to what point? I aint gonna bitch at someone for trying to learn how to grow. Ben, I know you were provoked, but I've read a lot of your threads and posts. I think you're above all that.
> 
> 
> STOP HIJACKING THREADS ALL YOU PEOPLE!!! This dude is here to learn something. Hopefully he won't learn that we're all dicks here.


yer im wit yoo mate this lotts cunt spel to saavee there livves......lets all try un git a lung


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 29, 2011)

jjjjjjjmnmm


Jack Harer said:


> Ben, I agreed with you all the way up to the point where you stooped to their level. Whats up with all this anyway? We're all here as growers, a common bond. We're old, young, male, female, (some more than others maybe) And all here to learn from each other (Hopefully). We are NOT each others enemy. The enemy is trying to put us in jail.
> I could be a real dick and point out in most everyones posts how smart some of you people are yet you can't spell or put together a coherent sentence to save your lives. But to what point? I aint gonna bitch at someone for trying to learn how to grow. Ben, I know you were provoked, but I've read a lot of your threads and posts. I think you're above all that.
> 
> 
> STOP HIJACKING THREADS ALL YOU PEOPLE!!! This dude is here to learn something. Hopefully he won't learn that we're all dicks here.


The guy's a troll and a prick, always has been. Just callin' it like I sees it.

RIU is not what it used to be. If you want to learn the correct way, you get your info from gardening books, certainly not here.

Uncle Ben


----------



## del66666 (Aug 29, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> jjjjjjjmnmm
> 
> The guy's a troll and a prick, always has been. Just callin' it like I sees it.
> 
> ...


thats it you tell him......you are right mate hes a prick and troll..................with you all the way..........back you up as always good buddy......


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Aug 29, 2011)

there are many styles to growing a crop, pick the one that works for your situation obv. This is not a debate. OP wanted a single cola discussion. I personally like to make more colas cuz it works for me, but to each his own. I enjoy looking at the single cola grows tho so somebody post some pics please. 

p.s. i dont give two flying donkey asses about my grammer nor spelling fwiw


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 29, 2011)

Phillip J Fry said:


> there are many styles to growing a crop, pick the one that works for your situation obv. This is not a debate. OP wanted a single cola discussion. I personally like to make more colas cuz it works for me, but to each his own. I enjoy looking at the single cola grows tho so somebody post some pics please.
> 
> p.s. i dont give two flying donkey asses about my grammer nor spelling fwiw


PS.

your grammer offends me.

tootles


----------



## Charlie Who? (Aug 29, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Sub'd for this i have been wanting to grow like this for a while and have not had much info on it so far..i would love to get say a 1/2 off each plant and have say 10 or 12 going..


Easy. First, use strains that tend to naturally be single cola, such as White Widow. Actually, most sativas work.

Then, just let her grow. Veg as long as you like. IF any side branching appears, pinch it off. This will force new growth to the one cola. If you veg her 6-7 weeks, you'll have baseball bat buds. 2-4 dry oz.

If you choose to NOT veg long, that's ok, too. Clones are fine soon as they have good roots. And you should be able to get about 1/2 dry oz from each plant.

However....why not let those girls veg? Then get 2 or 3 or more oz off each?

Now...THAT's what IM talkin bout.

CW


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 29, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> You pair the amount of plants with what you have per their requirements for best growth. It's all related (yield) to how much healthy foliage you retained in the end. The title of this thread is an oxymoron - *No Veg/Giant Colas*. Of course we all know that big yields start with AN nutes!
> I understand foliage, and if I decided to grow a 2' plant, I would. I just got done with a 40" plant actually.
> The title is not an oxymoron, maybe you didn't see the pictures on that first post. It's not impossible. And that's how you do it.
> You are a fucking MORON for that last sentence, really? Advanced Nutrients? Have fun buying all your budpimp and voodoo juice and anal stimulator, I'll be using Jack's Classic and laughing at your $400 Annual Nutrient Expenses.
> ...


Nice comeback, what are you, 12?



Jack Harer said:


> Ben, I agreed with you all the way up to the point where you stooped to their level. Whats up with all this anyway? We're all here as growers, a common bond. We're old, young, male, female, (some more than others maybe) And all here to learn from each other (Hopefully). We are NOT each others enemy. The enemy is trying to put us in jail.
> I could be a real dick and point out in most everyones posts how smart some of you people are yet you can't spell or put together a coherent sentence to save your lives. But to what point? I aint gonna bitch at someone for trying to learn how to grow. Ben, I know you were provoked, but I've read a lot of your threads and posts. I think you're above all that.
> I used to think Ben was a cool helpful guy, but this is rediculous. I had an entire page blow up because of him.
> 
> STOP HIJACKING THREADS ALL YOU PEOPLE!!! This dude is here to learn something. Hopefully he won't learn that we're all dicks here.


Not just to learn, to discuss and help others learn as well. And I've already learned that a lot of us are dicks here. But about 2/3 of us are really cool.



Uncle Ben said:


> jjjjjjjmnmm
> 
> The guy's a troll and a prick, always has been. Just callin' it like I sees it.
> The guys a useful motherfucker that is there to help when questions arise.
> ...





Phillip J Fry said:


> there are many styles to growing a crop, pick the one that works for your situation obv. This is not a debate. OP wanted a single cola discussion. I personally like to make more colas cuz it works for me, but to each his own. I enjoy looking at the single cola grows tho so somebody post some pics please.
> Well I'm actually improvising on the cola grow, because I just want to do it.
> I could probably get better results on a single plant LST grow.
> I'm not trying to grow these plants more than 12" tall max.
> ...





Charlie Who? said:


> Easy. First, use strains that tend to naturally be single cola, such as White Widow. Actually, most sativas work.
> Well I'd be running Lemon Skunk, but honestly any plant can be shaped any way with enough attention and knowledge.
> 
> Then, just let her grow. Veg as long as you like. IF any side branching appears, pinch it off. This will force new growth to the one cola. If you veg her 6-7 weeks, you'll have baseball bat buds. 2-4 dry oz.
> ...


Holy fuck I go away for one night and all this?
Shame.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 29, 2011)

Charlie Who? said:


> Easy. First, use strains that tend to naturally be single cola, such as White Widow. Actually, most sativas work.
> 
> Then, just let her grow. Veg as long as you like. IF any side branching appears, pinch it off. This will force new growth to the one cola. If you veg her 6-7 weeks, you'll have baseball bat buds. 2-4 dry oz.
> 
> ...


sorry but thats wrong....... if you choose not to veg you get 2-4 oz dry per plant


----------



## Jack Harer (Aug 29, 2011)

And the beat goes on..........


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 29, 2011)

Ugh this thread is going to get closed..



A seed takes 6-8 weeks to be mature enough to flower, a clone is ready from the moment it has strong roots.
This is why clones are used for the no veg/giant cola grow.

Now they won't be giant, but hopefully I can get 6" rockbuds.

Just to keep the thread going..


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 29, 2011)

*its still open  everyone just relax..

--bong hits for everybody


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 29, 2011)

Still looking for someone to define the infamous term - "energy".


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 29, 2011)

Energy is a lot of things.
My favorite definition is vibes and atmosphere.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 30, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Ugh this thread is going to get closed..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ello mate......a seed doesnt always take 6 weeks til it can flower.........depends on strain..........ive had them flowering at 3 weeks


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 30, 2011)

Well were they full on developing pistil filled buds? Or just pre-flowering?


----------



## del66666 (Aug 30, 2011)

full blown..............plant start to finish took 10 weeks...............


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 30, 2011)

12/12 from seed?
That's rediculous.
Must of been pure Afghanica or an Afghani x Indica?


----------



## del66666 (Aug 30, 2011)

ive got some plants germed after the 6th of july, nearly done......................cheese bomb.....................orange bud was done in just over 10............hash bomb under ten..............


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 30, 2011)

Hash Bomb sounds like some Afghanica.
I think I'm going to try to get the mini SoG to about 9" tall plants, with 6" of bud on top and 3" of stripped undergrowth.


----------



## HazednConfused (Aug 18, 2017)

Pat Man said:


> you guys are pretty big dreamers expecting a zip per flowering clone, but hey dreams are fun and with the right amount of light possible. I just got into this style of growing and cloning. I'm using 2 150W HPS on my mothers and vegging clones and 1 400W HPS on the flowering clones. My friend has been using the same set-up for over a year now and his colas always look beautiful which is why i have adapted the style. 4-8 clones under a 400W HPS can pull around 1/8 per plant depending how much you veg and genetics. if you were using a 1000W and had super good nutes and great humidity and C02 levels i could see maybe getting an onion off one little girl


I am aware of the date, but this guy is full of shit


----------



## JohnDoeTho (Aug 18, 2017)

What's the advantage to doing this instead of veg longer multiple buds? These are only 2 1/2 feet. Get 8+ oz a plant.


----------



## HazednConfused (Aug 18, 2017)

JohnDoeTho said:


> What's the advantage to doing this instead of veg longer multiple buds? These are only 2 1/2 feet. Get 8+ oz a plant.


Faster turn around is about it


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 19, 2017)

JohnDoeTho said:


> What's the advantage to doing this instead of veg longer multiple buds? These are only 2 1/2 feet. Get 8+ oz a plant.


Easier trimming. Faster turn around. More strains in small space.


----------



## ANC (Aug 19, 2017)

You are going to need the right strain for this. something that grows short and compact naturally.


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 19, 2017)

JohnDoeTho said:


> What's the advantage to doing this instead of veg longer multiple buds? These are only 2 1/2 feet. Get 8+ oz a plant.


Just curious, how long were those vegged for?


----------



## JohnDoeTho (Aug 19, 2017)

I'd have to check my calendar when home but approximately 60 days. 8oz a plant might be in the low end I'll know for sure in about a week. Making the final chop tonight.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 19, 2017)

I grow smaller plants in my setup so I could go perpetual. It works. The one downside and studies back it is that potency is sometimes effected by veg time. Increased veg time can lead to more potent plants.


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (Aug 19, 2017)

I grow like this I average about 10.5 grams per plant with leds I used to grow 24 grams per plant with 1000 hps. I grow single colas however because of the strain I grow I still veg it for at least a month. My new strain however seems to not need to veg very much if at all. A rooted clone of one pheno that was put into flower as soon as it was taken out of the cloner is 3 feet tall about a foot taller then the plants I veg for at least a month. I guess I am saying you can grow colas with most plants and you trimmers will love you for it. Veg times will vary widely however will be much less than growing bushes.


----------



## HazednConfused (Aug 20, 2017)

HazednConfused said:


> I am aware of the date, but this guy is full of shit


And if you were pulling an eighth per plant, under a 400, you should have shot your plants and then yourself.


----------



## HazednConfused (Aug 20, 2017)

ANC said:


> View attachment 3997182 You are going to need the right strain for this. something that grows short and compact naturally.


Nice plant bro. Was that an auto or photo? I'm hoping to get a solid cola out of my double dream clone. Definitely won't be as solid as yours though!


----------



## ANC (Aug 20, 2017)

That was amnesia haze, kept in a small pot and started late.


----------



## JohnDoeTho (Aug 20, 2017)

The answer was 63 days of veg


----------



## Buba Blend (Aug 24, 2017)

12/12 from seed ongoing week 6. Picture from week 5.
Wasn't intentional, they started flowering before I thought they would.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/plants-in-my-1st-soil-recipe-are-still-alive-after-5-days.945380/


----------



## tpc_mikey (Aug 25, 2017)

Vegged for 60 days


----------



## ROCKTOTO (Aug 25, 2017)

Island sweet skunk and satori are great strains to go straight no veg from clone,Satori strain pretty much can grow on its on without nutes!!!


----------

